# Registro de corrimiento universal



## lito.rpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Resulta que tengo que hacer este proyecto para laboratorio de digital II

tengo que hacer esto. registro de corrimiento universal

me imagino que tienen que encender los leds de forma creciente y decreciente.

Gracias.


----------



## naly (Sep 30, 2006)

hola 

mira, un registro de corrimiento sirve para controlar las posiciones de los bits de datos binarios, lo que hace es recorrer los bits a la izquierda o a la derecha. Esto lo puedes ver digamos que tienes un teclado matricial y quieres ver que los numeros que tu teclees, aparezcan en displays uno por uno, y que se vayan recorriendo, (algo asi como si teclearas una calculadora).

Existen muchos registros de corrimiento, dependiendo la función que les vayas a dar, o la información como la quieras pasar dentro de todo el circuito secuencial.

Están los que tienen entrada serial con salida serial, como los 7491A, 7496, 74154, etc. dependiendo el numero de bits que quieras transferir de un lugar a otro; y los que tienen entrada serial, salida paralelo, etc.

saludos


----------

